# Desserts anyone?



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

So someone rang at my door at 3 in the morning and i was like who the **** is that?! And boom! There's my snake dealer slash new friend slash new neighbor with some of his goodies all piled up in these microwaveable containers.










He was so drunk, wasted even, and told me stuff like 'since you are my best patron for past decade, i'm gonna give you something free again. Pick one and take it out.' So i chose this deadly baby, a young wagler's viper 










I shall name it Eden after the garden


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow! Who knew they delivered snakes right to your door at ungodly hours of the night!? xD lol I wonder if he remembers bringing a huge stack of snakes to you and letting you pick one for free....

Eden. That's a perfect name! I don't like snakes, but I have to say I love that green color on it!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

He usually does the delivery thing in the afternoon and sober lol..

I always have freebies from him everytime i got something. That's how i got 34 snakes from the 12 i originally bought lol..


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow a venomous snake. May I ask why you want a venomous one? I am just curious because if I saw that I would stay far far far away lol


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Not that i want one but that's kinda like my 6th venomous snake already lol


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Beautiful! We have a couple of Kenyan Sand Boas and used to keep Ball Pythons. I LOVE vipers, but I don't think I would personally ever keep venomous snakes. I live in South Carolina in the US, one of the states that it's legal to have venomous in and there's a reptile show in Columbia that we go to sometimes that is well known for have a large selection of venomous animals. I have SO much fun looking there. 

It always cracks me up that you can walk out the door paying $30 for rattlesnake but have to pay several hundred or thousands to go home with a beautiful non venomous, haha.

I would like to have a tree python at some point but I'm not sure if I'm ready for the attitude that most of them pack!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd love to have some pygmy rattlers but i doubt to have them unless i have some shipped here haha


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Judging from the color, i'm praying it would turn out to be a she haha


----------



## Shady (Feb 8, 2014)

What other snakes do you have? I've always loved snakes, my dad used to manage a reptile shop in Pennsylvania before we moved to Texas so he knows a lot about them. I'd love to get one but my mother is afraid of them and set firmly against it.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Mostly captive born and raised native species. I don't keep the commonly bred species like corns, ball, bloods or anything like that. 90% of my snakes are rear-fanged species and i don't have boas/pythons. I don't like the bulky snakes hehe. Personal choice


----------

